# Convert BNC Composite Video to VGA



## mrloug22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of a device that would allow me to convert a Composite BNC (Like from a CCTV camera or DVR) to a Standard computer Flat Screen monitor that has a VGA connection? I can buy a Security Monitor that has a BNC Composite connection but they cost 3 times more then Standard Computer Monitor Flat Screen.

Thanks in Advance

Mrloug22


----------



## SIXX (Jan 4, 2007)

Is this what your looking for? http://www.mysimon.com/9015-11698_8-41047223.html


----------



## mrloug22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Perfect SIXX. I really appreciate it.


----------



## SIXX (Jan 4, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

